# CO-170 (Medicare denials)



## kaldridge (Jul 3, 2019)

Anyone else having issues with claims denying with CO-170? We have several NPPs that have always ordered labs and mammograms and are now having their claims (randomly) deny with CO-170 and I can't find anything anywhere stating they aren't able to order these tests. We have called (numerous times) and of course they don't seem to really know what is going on either-they even told us at one point it was a system error and they were working on getting it fixed. So frustrating. Thanks, Kimberly


----------



## thomas7331 (Jul 3, 2019)

What services exactly are you billing that is being denied?  CO-170 is usually a denial due to a procedure being outside of the provider's scope of practice - it doesn't have anything to do with who orders a test - it's who performs it.


----------



## kaldridge (Jul 3, 2019)

It is for labs, cultures and mammograms. 

And this is exactly what the girl at Medicare told us-it was an error in their system; it was looking at it as though the provider performed the service rather than just ordering it.


----------

